# NREMT ugh



## Quel23 (Dec 23, 2011)

So I took my NREMT yesterday and Im not feeling very confident about it. I went in feeling really good, but some of the question rergarding scenarios really got me! I think I was really overthinking it :/ I feel like the information I have from class is not what I needed to be studing. :sad:


Hope I passed!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 23, 2011)

Well, you should know now... Log on and check.


----------



## untico (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm taking my nremt-b on thursday 29... is that the one you took?  any pointers for me??


----------



## FourLoko (Dec 24, 2011)

group hug everyone, you all deserve to pass!

silly tests


----------



## untico (Dec 24, 2011)

FourLoko said:


> group hug everyone, you all deserve to pass!
> 
> silly tests



:rofl:   thanks


----------



## unitedterra (Dec 24, 2011)

I failed my first time from overthinking the questions. Just remember when you get to each question ABCs. Once I did that my test ended at around 40 questions and I passed. Just go through your ABCs before anything else and you'll do great!


----------



## Quel23 (Dec 26, 2011)

I check at Pearsonvue.com right?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 26, 2011)

No, at NREMT.org


----------



## untico (Dec 26, 2011)

Let us know how you did..


----------



## Quel23 (Jan 9, 2012)

I failed my first try, got near passing on all categories excpet trauma got above passing... So now Im just trying to figure out how to re apply for the test??


----------



## KyleG (Jan 9, 2012)

Quel23 said:


> I failed my first try, got near passing on all categories excpet trauma got above passing... So now Im just trying to figure out how to re apply for the test??



Sorry to hear that man, you might want to look into a NREMT book. They have some good ones on Amazon. I used Sucess and the Kaplin book. They really helped me on my national.


And for the re register im not really sure, but im sure its on the site, NREMT.org


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Jan 10, 2012)

Does anyone know what link exactly will the results be under in the nremt website? I took it about 7 hrs ago, I do not know if the results are up.


----------



## untico (Jan 11, 2012)

your page will change stating that you passed it... 

it can take a while my results didn't post till next morning @ about 6 am pst


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Jan 11, 2012)

Checked 10 min ago, i passed !!


----------



## OPQRST (Jan 11, 2012)

jonathanrs89 said:


> Checked 10 min ago, i passed !!



Oh yeah!!!...
Congrats!

It's a tough test...

When I took it (all the way back in December 2011) I had no idea if I passed or failed. Our EMT-B class started out with 23 students, only 8 of us had good enough grades to take the course (our instructor was tough but great) and only 4 of us passed the NR. A few of the other (8) took the State exam and passed.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 11, 2012)

Only 8 out of 24 had grades good enough to test? 

Sounds like a pretty lousy instructor. 

EMT-B isn't rocket surgery.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 11, 2012)

OPQRST said:


> It's a tough test...



No...just, no. 

The NREMT is not a hard test (basic or paramedic), it seems that the anxiety of the testing process is what kills people rather than the actual material.


----------



## untico (Jan 11, 2012)

i agree with fast65 ...  anxiety and they build up the test to be something its not....


i finished it in 25 min and was very easy-simple-basic for me, the tests we had in our class were way harder than this one


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree, the test was not hard at all, what was killing me was that it seemed so easy to be true. Most of the time when I think I did great I do not, and viceversa. And to think that after doing horribly in my first test in class I was going to drop the class. I think my instructor prepared us so good, he was so strict but we learned the stuff and it paid off.


----------



## OPQRST (Jan 11, 2012)

I thought it was a tough test...
Maybe you guys are smarterer than me.


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Jan 11, 2012)

Not necessarily smarter, dont bring yourself down. When I started my emt class I used to look too much into the question. Once you know abcs are most important its much easier.


----------



## chardwan (Feb 1, 2012)

i agree with some of the other posters...most of the time it's not the test questions that are tough, it's the anxiety of the test taker.  I also find that people tend to overthink the questions...


----------

